# What kind of Frog is this?



## LifeIsGood (Jul 17, 2016)

It's in southwest Florida.

Also is it poisonous or dangerous to small dogs.

I like how he looks like he has a happy face on the back of his head.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Appears to be a Cuban Tree Frog. 

All frogs and toads have some toxicity to them and can make small dogs sick.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jul 17, 2016)

RichardA said:


> Appears to be a Cuban Tree Frog.
> 
> All frogs and toads have some toxicity to them and can make small dogs sick.


Thanks.


----------

